# runs good now power



## Jason Crowe (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello every one I am new to this form and new to tractors. I have a 50 8n that starts and runs good when i put it in 1 gear it will slowly move if i put it in any other gear it dose not move. it will spin the brush mower if i donot have it in gear. It also dose not lift the arms very high. I have put new wire harness. new plugs. cleaned the screens on gas tank and carb. I gave it an oil change and changed the tras oil when o got it. any help would be great


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Jason Crowe said:


> Hello every one I am new to this form and new to tractors. I have a 50 8n that starts and runs good when i put it in 1 gear it will slowly move if i put it in any other gear it dose not move. it will spin the brush mower if i donot have it in gear. It also dose not lift the arms very high. I have put new wire harness. new plugs. cleaned the screens on gas tank and carb. I gave it an oil change and changed the tras oil when o got it. any help would be great


I'm not clear on what you are describing.
You state that if you put it is 1st gear it will move but if you put it in a higher gear it does not move.
Does the engine lug down and die in a higher gear or does the engine continue to run and it simply does not move in the higher gears as if the gears are bad?
If it simply cuts out and dies it's likely the spark plug wires are wrong on the distributer cap.
Those engines will run on 2 cylinders.


----------

